

RaceSplitter rejected after three years for using a slider control - bhuga
http://www.dafacto.com/2014/11/05/racesplitter-rejected-after-three-years-for-using-a-slider-control/

======
crumpled
That is pretty lame. But perhaps if it was revised to have the user slide
vertically instead of the normal direction it won't be an issue. Or use two
buttons and make the user press both of them to start.

I agree that Apple is being silly here, but they might have had to tell too
many developers to not use the slider like that; other devs who really were
trying to add a misleading experience. They don't want to be seen as applying
the rule inconsistently.

They reserve the right to use the slider when they re-implement your nice app
as their own native stopwatch.

------
ChuckMcM
It's the flipside of the android 'anything goes' mindset. But the Apple
appstore seems to make more money for developers than the android store does,
based on reports, so I am wondering if this kind of thing helps or hurts.

------
cft
I think in 7 years there will be no such thing as "independent app
developers". Other than games perhaps. Hopefully by then the browsers will be
capable enough.

~~~
dwild
At that point Apple will slowly start to say that HTML5 is inferior to native
apps and that it use too much batteries.

